# Advice for EOD prep



## Joel Bibee (Mar 18, 2013)

It's late and I'm tired so I'm going to make this quick. I want to put in a package to cross rate to EOD from AM and would like some advice in achieving this goal. I am ready but my body isn't. I would consider myself an average joe as far as my fitness level is concerned and want to be competitive in the EOD community. I gave the horseman training program a try and while it seems to be working for me I feel like I would be better off doing some other program to ease my way into such a program. My goals are similar to the goals of those who built that program plus I want a sub 9 minute 500m swim. I am giving myself one year to get myself conditioned for the training pipe line ahead. What would you guys recommend? I am open to any suggestions on how I should prepare myself for such a program. Thanks in advance.


----------



## MOTOMETO (Mar 18, 2013)

Damn, you're not going to like some of the responses you get.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Mar 18, 2013)

Weeping jesus on the cross. It never ends.

ETA:
http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/threads/navy-eod-officer.17083/
http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/threads/eod-training-and-selection-advice.14505/
http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/threads/eod-halo-school.11060/


----------



## Joel Bibee (Mar 18, 2013)

That's ok, I'm fine  with that. I'm sorry if I've tweaked some type of nerve for you guys and you guys would probably like for me to do my research. I am at sea at the moment and the internet sucks I have to do things in the quickest way I feel possible. I figured asking a question on a forum and waiting for replies was the easiest way to do this. If that's a problem I'll move on. What I am asking for basically is if you had an injury that prevented you from staying in shape for the last 3 years and you wanted to be back in top shape within the year, what workout routine would you favor? if this is too much for you guys to help me with go ahead and have a moderator ban me from the site as I will have found the answer I'm looking for.


----------



## Joel Bibee (Mar 18, 2013)

Skrewz, I looked at each of those links and saw pretty much the same thing in each one, people interested in the program and not looking for info on how to get in. (basically)The answers they were looking for were within their commands if they knew who to ask. I am only asking for physical training advice which is not in any of those links. I don't even care about the EOD aspect of it yet, I just want to train and I want to do it hard. I used to be in great shape before I finally grew into my height. I want that again and then some. Just tell me how you got into the shape you are in now from before you athletics/training days.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Mar 18, 2013)

Joel Bibee said:


> That's ok, I'm fine with that. I'm sorry if I've tweaked some type of nerve for you guys and you guys would probably like for me to do my research. I am at sea at the moment and the internet sucks I have to do things in the quickest way I feel possible. I figured asking a question on a forum and waiting for replies was the easiest way to do this. If that's a problem I'll move on. What I am asking for basically is if you had an injury that prevented you from staying in shape for the last 3 years and you wanted to be back in top shape within the year, what workout routine would you favor? if this is too much for you guys to help me with go ahead and have a moderator ban me from the site as I will have found the answer I'm looking for.


 
So many questions, excuses, and you've already given up in my eyes, but what's worse is you are asking for help to quit. You can't even do that yourself.

*Have you actually looked at the search function or different forums and sub-forums?* At least try and help yourself! Or not. You can try and prove me wrong, but based on the Navy EOD guys I've been honored to meet, you don't have it, mentally, even if you think you can get there physically.

You can always try and prove me wrong.

I was going to throw out a couple of bones, but I kept re-reading the post above and getting irritated. Maybe someone else will hold your hand.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Mar 18, 2013)

LimaOscarSierraTango said:


> ~snip~
> 
> I was going to throw out a couple of bones, but I kept re-reading the post above and getting irritated. Maybe someone else will hold your hand.


I had a whole bunch of links ready to go, but I did the same thing.  Glad it's not just me.


----------



## Marine0311 (Mar 19, 2013)

This thread is full of epic fail. I think you should have used the search function first. You can also Google some of the answers to your questions. Nobody is going to spoon feed information here. First you ask questions and then you defeat your own questions by taking in circles.

Thread closed.


----------

